# Bulbophyllum eberhardtii?



## Inguna (May 23, 2011)

Hi! This one was bought 3 yr ago as Bulbophyllum sp. I think it is Bulbophyllum eberhardtii.


----------



## jjkOC (May 23, 2011)

Vivid speckles!


----------



## Shiva (May 23, 2011)

Lovely one!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen a "daisy-chain" Bulbo quite so nice as this one.


----------



## paphioboy (May 23, 2011)

Beautiful bulbo and great growing!!


----------



## goldenrose (May 24, 2011)

:clap::clap: Nice whatever it is! What a show! :drool::drool:


----------



## W. Beetus (May 24, 2011)

Great color!


----------



## Erythrone (May 25, 2011)

so nice...

How do you grow it? Temp? Light?


----------



## Inguna (May 25, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> How do you grow it? Temp? Light?


Bright, but not direct (sun)light. Warm and frequent watering in summer. In winter I reduce watering, winter night t° about +13-15C, day t° +18-22C or so.


----------

